
Let the other 95% of Great Programmers in (2014) - solarengineer
http://paulgraham.com/95.html
======
cgrusden
If my whole way of making money dependent on awesome bridge builders and I
could only find those bridge builders in Europe, do you think I would want the
government to allow those people into the country - or at least somehow give
me access to them? When reading anything that has to do with immigration, keep
this in mind: "follow the money".

------
danjoc
"if the qualities that make someone a great programmer are evenly distributed,
95% of great programmers are born outside the US"

When over 1B people have inadequate access to water, it is impossible for me
to believe great programmers are evenly distributed. The core point of this
article appears intellectually dishonest.

~~~
cuchoi
What about 70%? The core point still stands.

